# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Начисление зарплаты в 1С 8.2

## ***Tanusha

Подскажите как в 1с 8.2 внести изменение в оплату труда, при поднятии минимальной ставки . Документ " Изменение штатного расписания организации " - создала своевременно с новыми окладами , но при начислении зарплаты этот документ программой не учитывается . В ЧЁМ МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ ПРИЧИНА ИИ?

----------


## Вульф

Мне  немного непонятен вопрос.  Вы внесли изменения в  само штатное расписание и  указали новый оклад для должности с определенного периода времени или все-таки  оформили документ  "Ввод  коэффициентов  индексации  заработка" или "Кадровое перемещение организации"?  Штатное расписание привязано к должности, а не к сотруднику. Соответственно необходимо внести изменения в  размер оплаты путем оформления документов "Ввод  коэффициентов  индексации  заработка" или "Кадровое перемещение организации". И обратите внимание на  месяц , начиная с которого должны  действовать новые  оклады.

----------


## Oleg20

Добрый всем день!
В организации есть виды начислений, для которых нужно применять разные районные коэффициенты.  Не нашел способа это осуществить.  Может кто сталкивался с такой проблемой

----------

